# Sponsoring a maid



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi all, 

Relatively new to Dubai. 

Had a couple of young ladies knock the door this evening. one was staying locally working for a family, the other was her her sister 'looking for work'. I was told that any job would need to be full time and include a 'visa'. 

What is the process here for such things? 

Is it a viable option? 

Any experiences from those with live in help? 

Idea of costs, processes etc would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well reading other forums and the constant hassles they have with live in maids and sponsoring them, it sounds like a nightmare.

Personally we use an agency maid, she comes twice a week for 4 hours at a time and it costs 30 dhs an hour.

I couldn't stand having a stranger living in my home.

Do not employ any of these girls knocking on your door looking for part-time work, it's illegal to do so.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

toneson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Relatively new to Dubai.
> 
> ...


Here's a rather outdated webpage that contains detailed information about how to sponsor a maid: Sponsor a maid or nanny in Dubai

Just to add to what's mentioned on the webpage: 
In addition to the documents listed on the site, you also need to submit a copy of your tenancy contract that has been registered with Ejari. If this is not done already, in order to register your tenancy contract with Ejari, you will need the title deed of the property, landlord's passport photocopy, your passport photocopy and your latest DEWA bill. There is a typing office at the DNRD branch in Al Manara (Sheikh Zayed Road, close to the Infinity car showroom) which is where you will be submitting your maid's visa application.

Ok so here goes:

1. Go to an authorized typing center with your original passport, maid's original passport, some passport sized photographs (your's and maid's), passport photocopies(they can do this for you at a charge), salary certificate from your sponsor and a signed affidavit confirming that the maid is not your relative (if she's from the same country). I don't think you'll need the affidavit as you are a UK citizen and you cannot hire maids from the UK. You will also need approximately AED 8,000/- in cash to submit at the time of typing the application. This includes the visa processing fee and also the initial deposit for first time applications. The amount could be higher, I'm not so sure. I recently paid a little over AED 6,000/- just to renew the visa.

2. The typing center will take an appointment for your maid's medical fitness test. You will need to take your maid to the medical center (I use the one on Satwa close to the bus station) along with the application and the medical card for her medical check up. At the medical center, you will also be given a card for the Hepatitis C vaccine. Your maid will get the first injection at the time of the application and will then need to go back 2 more times every 3 months to get the rest of the vaccines.

3. Once your medical check up is done, you need to wait a couple of days. You will receive an SMS confirming if your maid passed or failed the test. If she passes, the results documents will be sent to DNRD directly and you will receive one set by courier.

4. You then need to proceed to the DNRD with your maid, the application, original passports and the medical test results. At the DNRD, they will verify if all the documents have been submitted. If yes, they will process the visa and you will receive the stamped passport by courier within a week. You will need to pay them about 20dhs for the courier.

5. You also need to apply for the Emirates ID card while typing the application. They typing center will provide you with the documents that you need and the biometrics testing is done right next to the medical fitness center in Satwa. This is charged separately.

It is quite a tedious process if you're doing it alone and also very expensive. You pay about AED 5,000/- just as visa processing fees and that's money washed down the drain in my opinion. However, depending on your situation, sometimes a live in maid is the best option. I can honestly say that my nanny is a Godsend. She's been with me for 7 years now, is great with my son and is an awesome cook! So the annual pain in the a$$ process is well worth it for me! Some people may have a different point of view completely though. Like I said, it all depends on the situation that you are in.

Oh I forgot to add, a maid's visa is issued for one year only so you will need to go through the paces every year. The same goes for the Emirates ID card, it needs to be renewed every year for your maid.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Good post Pamela.

We went through this last year but the hassles and costs made us decide not to renew the visa and our maid has now found another employer.

It cost us 9,000dhs (2,000 was a deposit) to arrange everything, plus as you rightly say it needs to be renewed every year.

We've now moved to an agency arrangement.


----------

